# Rust Penetration Tests/Best Liquid Wrench



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jun 12, 2018)




----------



## RustySprockets (Jun 13, 2018)

I generally use ATF cut with acetone, which he mentioned, because it's the cheapest thing going--I don't have to feel guilty about slathering it on a badly stuck  headset or seatpost.  A half-gallon of the witches' brew will set you back less than the cost of one small can of name-brand stuff.  I apply it using a plastic ketchup bottle I bought at the dollar store.


----------



## oskisan (Jun 13, 2018)

RustySprockets said:


> I generally use ATF cut with acetone, which he mentioned, because it's the cheapest thing going--I don't have to feel guilty about slathering it on a badly stuck  headset or seatpost.  A half-gallon of the witches' brew will set you back less than the cost of one small can of name-brand stuff.  I apply it using a plastic ketchup bottle I bought at the dollar store.
> 
> View attachment 823284




That is automatic transmission fluid (ATF) and not brake fluid, correct?  Approx how much acetone do you add 5%, 10%???

Thanks,
Ken


----------



## Trout (Jun 13, 2018)

I'm surprised acetone is compattable with a dollar store ketchup bottle, learn something everyday. I mix mine 50/50. I use a bottle with a little flip spout to keep the acetone from evaporating to much, I paid dearly for the bottles, they are Nalgene, had no idea dollar store bottles would work. Allways wanted to try Marvel Mystery and acetone mix, wonder how that would work?


----------



## RustySprockets (Jun 13, 2018)

I usually cut my mix roughly 50/50, but could probably go lighter on the acetone...the more solvent you use, the more likely it is to attack plastic, rubber, and other materials the mixture ought to be kept from.  I would not recommend brake fluid because I spilled some once and took a big splotch of paint off the car fender.  Marvel Mystery Oil is probably suitable, but I haven't tried it only because it costs significantly more than bargain brand ATF.

I've kept mine stored in the same squeeze bottle since 2014 and it has held up fine--the plastic does not seem to be affected.  You will, however, have to fashion some sort of seal at the lid to keep things from leaking at that joint.  I simply cut out a perforated disk from a piece of old inner tube and wrapped the cap tightly with a zip-tie to help make sure it stays firmly in place.


----------



## Contadino (Oct 15, 2018)

I have been told by the millwrights at my company that Kroil is the best. Would be interested in knowing how well Kroil and PB Blaster work compared to to those that you tested.



GiovanniLiCalsi said:


>


----------



## catfish (Oct 16, 2018)




----------



## catfish (Oct 16, 2018)

This is the best stuff I have ever used.


----------



## bricycle (Oct 16, 2018)

Kroil or Gibbs is what all the old Hit & Miss guys swear by. I tried many, Liquid wrench, WD-40, PB Blaster, others... Kroil smokes them by far!!!


----------



## BFGforme (Oct 17, 2018)

I use PB blaster on stuck rusted in seat posts sprayed in btmbrkt with bike upside down, then wack seat post good crack down and does the trick Everytime!!


----------



## GenuineRides (Nov 2, 2018)

Just reposting this from another source:

Machinist's Workshop magazine actually tested penetrants for break out
torque on rusted nuts. Significant results! They are below, as
forwarded by an ex-student and professional machinist, Bud Baker.
*Don't forget the April 2007 "Machinist's Workshop" magazine comparison
test.*
*They arranged a subjective test of all the popular penetrants with
the control being the torque required to remove the nut from a
"scientifically rusted" environment.*

*Penetrating oil ..... Average load*

None ..................... 516 pounds
WD-40 .................. 238 pounds
PB Blaster ............. 214 pounds
Liquid Wrench ..... 127 pounds
Kano Kroil ............ 106 pounds
ATF-Acetone mix....53 pounds

*The ATF-Acetone mix was a "home brew" mix of 50 - 50 automatic
transmission fluid and acetone.*
*Note the "home brew" was better than any commercial product in this one
particular test. Our local machinist group mixed up a batch and we all
now use it with equally good results. Note also that "Liquid Wrench" is
about as good as "Kroil" for about 20% of the price. *


----------



## bricycle (Nov 2, 2018)

GenuineRides said:


> Just reposting this from another source:
> 
> Machinist's Workshop magazine actually tested penetrants for break out
> torque on rusted nuts. Significant results! They are below, as
> ...




Sounds reasonable, as Kroil is reddish and smells like acetone.


----------



## Brutuskend (Mar 10, 2019)

GenuineRides said:


> Just reposting this from another source:
> 
> Machinist's Workshop magazine actually tested penetrants for break out
> torque on rusted nuts. Significant results! They are below, as
> ...



Good to know!
Thanks


----------



## vincev (Mar 10, 2019)

If you mix the ATF/acetone mixture can it be stored or will you have to make it when needed ??


----------



## ricobike (Mar 11, 2019)

vincev said:


> If you mix the ATF/acetone mixture can it be stored or will you have to make it when needed ??




If you keep it in an enclosed can, like an oiler or those described above, it should be fine to store.  Just remember to shake it up before each use, acetone and ATF don't stay mixed for long.  If you store it and notice that your mixture is a little heavy, you'll just need to add some more acetone, it will evaporate over time.  Be sure keep it away from painted surfaces, the acetone will strip paint.


----------



## whopperchopper (Jun 13, 2019)

Kroil works better than the atf mix for me...


----------

